# Just because I thought it was a nice shot



## Carl Fisher (Jan 19, 2014)

Just the standard 18-55 kit lens
f/4.5
1/320 sec.
ISO-1600
36mm
Cropped and resized obviously

I still need more lighting or a smaller light box.  The 2 23w CFL fixtures just don't cut it with such a big box.


----------



## farmer (Jan 19, 2014)

*pens*



Carl Fisher said:


> Just the standard 18-55 kit lens
> f/4.5
> 1/320 sec.
> ISO-1600
> ...


 

Need your f stop set to at least 12 so you have DOF
Your ISO is way to high, I like 200 or below.
If you are using a light tent then just set it to the side.
Off shoe flash units or flash lights with tissue paper will do the same thing and you can control the angle of reflection.
2 of theses and you will be doing profession photos of pens.
Amazon.com: Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Flashlight Yongnuo YN 560 III for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Camera / Such as: Canon EOS 1Ds Mark, EOS1D Mark, EOS 5D Mark, EOS 7D, EOS 60D, EOS 600D, EOS 550D, EOS 500D, EOS 1100D: Camera & Photo

I like putting linear polarized film over my lights and I use a CPL filter on my lens.

I am using 640 watts  +  some times up to 1280 watts 
F22
1/100th of a second shutter speed.
ISO 100
Custom white balance with a 18% gray card.

If you are plan only using Continuous  florescent  lighting then use flash lights with tissue paper over them.



Farmer


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 19, 2014)

I wanted as shallow DOF as I could get and the bokeh was intentional. 4.5 was as open as I could go with this lens.  It'll actually go 3.5 I believe but I wasn't able to get any closer without casting my own shadow or reflection.  

It wasn't intended to show off the pen, it was to show off the new style tips.


----------



## farmer (Jan 20, 2014)

*pen*



Carl Fisher said:


> I wanted as shallow DOF as I could get and the bokeh was intentional. 4.5 was as open as I could go with this lens.  It'll actually go 3.5 I believe but I wasn't able to get any closer without casting my own shadow or reflection.
> 
> It wasn't intended to show off the pen, it was to show off the new style tips.


 

I agree you need more light. 
The whole pen looks out of focus to me .

 I use a TSE 17mm 1.3 L lens,  part of the learning curve is using aperture  to focus the subject.   Using aperture to focus in the parts of the subject that you want seen.     
I would photograph remote live view, or tethered.  
Its very simple except it is a big plus that you have a lap top.
your camera will be connected to your PC, and you have full control of the camera settings from your PC.
If you are shooting remote/tethered you will note be casting a shadow from your body.   In less it is your camera that is casting a shadow.

Is it possible you are getting camera shake with your long shutter speeds .
Are you using a remote shutter release ?

You can also use shutter 2 second release built into your camera.

Try shinning a flashlight on the subject.
.
Farmer.


----------



## farmer (Jan 21, 2014)

*light*

Try Lighting up the back drop with a separate light.
Make sure your backdrop is smooth a wrinkle free.
What ever your back drop color is, you need to keep that color in your finished picture.   If the backdrop is snow white, when it needs to be snow white in the finished picture.
Gray wool blanket is not very reflective, you should be able to put more light on on the subject or bounce light off the blanket and on the subject.
Ps look at where the lines of reflection are, you can see the direction of both lights.
This was done with a canon t3i with a 18-55 kit lens with continuous florescent day time or daylight bulbs.



Farmer


----------

